# Help! Electrical Issue...uuuuggg.



## mcgoo80 (Oct 18, 2013)

here's the situation. I have a 2007 outback 25rss. I just got back from a weekend camping trip with no issues. As I was cleaning out the trailer I turned on the main light switch located at the front entry door which is supposed to turn on (I believe) 4 interior lights; 1 over each entry door, 1 over the dinette table and 1 ceiling light. Only this time...no lights. I checked both 12v and shore power, still no luck. All other lights and appliances work fine in the trailer...except the left and right outside floodlight switches.
I thought this was just a blown fuse and maybe the main light switch and floods were on the same circuit, but alas, all breakers and fuses are fine. I also checked the bathroom GFI. I know the actual switch on each light needs to be in the "on" position for the main switch to work, and they are. I baffled. My next step I guess is to pull the main switch panel near the door and check the connections? I'd hate to think there's a wiring issue somewhere in the walls or ceiling that needs to be addressed as I wouldn't know where to begin. any suggestions out there for a fellow outbacker?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pull the switch cover and check the common wire junction. My money is on a loose junction.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

This happened to me once. I just forgot to flip the switch on each of the individual lights...

I hope yours is just as simple to fix.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oakraidr said:


> This happened to me once. I just forgot to flip the switch on each of the individual lights...
> 
> I hope yours is just as simple to fix.


x2. Hopefully someone just turned off each light individually instead of using the "master" switch.


----------



## mcgoo80 (Oct 18, 2013)

I think the culprit might have been found. after pulling the switch cover I noticed some bad crimps on the connecting pins, 2 loose wires and 1 actually resting on, but not in, the crimp itself with some signs of small arching (black mark on the crimp). I'm glad I found it when I did before a fire started. I didn't want to just shove wires in so I'm off to the store to get some new pin attachments. I let you know the results...


----------



## mcgoo80 (Oct 18, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> Pull the switch cover and check the common wire junction. My money is on a loose junction.


it seems to be the case here. thanks for your helpful insight.


----------



## mcgoo80 (Oct 18, 2013)

all done. Checked and replaced all the loose crimped connections in the 4 switch panel. everything works great and I'm all set to winterize this baby for the winter here in NJ.
thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

mcgoo80 said:


> all done. Checked and replaced all the loose crimped connections in the 4 switch panel. everything works great and I'm all set to winterize this baby for the winter here in NJ.
> thanks for all the help!!


I had this same problem with the loose wires and evidence of arching....not a very pleasant thought to think of the bad possibilities....

what area of NJ are you from?...I'm around Fort Dix area.


----------

